# Franziska van Almsick -knapp,ganz knapp-1x



## maierchen (21 Juni 2008)

Noch Knapper geht wirklich nicht!



​


----------



## Katzun (21 Juni 2008)

> Noch Knapper geht wirklich nicht!




hab da schon andere badeanzüge gesehen, glaub mir, da geht noch ne ganze ecke

:thx: dir


----------



## daknapS (21 Juni 2008)

Da geht sicher noch wat


----------



## Pujo (21 Juni 2008)

*Super*

Die is ja wohl echt heiss, oder
finde schon


----------



## melone22 (21 Juni 2008)

cool erwischt! danke dafür


----------



## Das Tier (21 Juni 2008)

Lechtz :-O


----------



## lu16 (21 Juni 2008)

sehr nett


----------



## homeruner (21 Juni 2008)

Tolle Figur, danke dafür


----------



## skylla007 (22 Juni 2008)

Sehr schön, Danke, kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Thomkat (22 Juni 2008)

Danke, schönes Bild ;-)


----------



## klepper09 (22 Juni 2008)

aber für eine schwimmerin doch sehr knapp oder nicht?


----------



## dersky (22 Juni 2008)

ganz lekka! danke


----------



## celskin (22 Juni 2008)

Kannte ich noch gar nicht - danke!!


----------



## ette2 (22 Juni 2008)

Wow,
das war mir bis jetzt entgangen. Super. Vielen Dank.


----------



## onkelzianer (22 Juni 2008)

da geht noch einiges da gibts doch diese mini mini mini bikinis also da geht schon noch einiges


----------



## xXXX666x (22 Juni 2008)

schon Knapp, aber geht noch knapper *gg*


----------



## pepe80 (23 Juni 2008)

maierchen schrieb:


> Noch Knapper geht wirklich nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



wow das 
war echt knapp


----------



## shaft1978 (23 Juni 2008)

Äußerst knapp, danke !


----------



## ICETIGER (23 Juni 2008)

Ist das nicht ein Fake? weiß nicht, kann mir nicht vorstellen, 
das sich Franzi sowas anzieht


----------



## maierchen (23 Juni 2008)

ICETIGER schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Fake? weiß nicht, kann mir nicht vorstellen,
> das sich Franzi sowas anzieht



Ne Kein Fake! Sorry


----------



## luci666 (24 Juni 2008)

einfach heiss die Franzi. THX


----------



## leech47 (24 Juni 2008)

Superlecker!


----------



## Jago34 (25 Juni 2008)

fein, fein, fein


----------



## dauphin (25 Juni 2008)

da geht noch was *g* leider wird uns Franzi das nicht persönlich vorführen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25 Juni 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> hab da schon andere badeanzüge gesehen, glaub mir, da geht noch ne ganze ecke










Danke für Franzi


----------



## chekov66 (26 Juni 2008)

Stimmt. Ganz schön knapp. Guter Fund - danke!


----------



## FrankBasler (4 Juli 2008)

tolle sportmaschine


----------



## riraro (14 Juli 2008)

super scharf !


----------



## bibobird (15 Juli 2008)

is doch klasse geschnitten der anzug


----------



## hoanzl (16 Juli 2008)

Sieht kräftig aus. Aua.


----------



## tollo (17 Juli 2008)

Nettes Bild


----------



## maierchen (17 Juli 2008)

Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Danke für Franzi




Mir rollen sich gerade die Fußnägel hoch!


----------



## mabos (19 Juli 2008)

top, bitte mehr


----------



## zwerg2105 (19 Juli 2008)

super oldi, mehr davon


----------



## Kral01 (31 Juli 2008)

das ist gafaket freunde =) 
genauer hinschauen 
grus 
Kral01


----------



## ciano (1 Aug. 2008)

na das gefällt doch , nech


----------



## abused (1 Aug. 2008)

solche badeanzüge würde ich gerne öfter sehen =)


----------



## dauphin (1 Aug. 2008)

danke für das tolle Bild....


----------



## gaze33 (2 Aug. 2008)

Super Pic von Franzi


----------



## laser2 (4 Aug. 2008)

Danke.Sie ist nett !!!


----------



## zeus.zeus (4 Aug. 2008)

Knapp daneben ;-)


----------



## trottel (5 Aug. 2008)

Ich hol mal eben ne Schere!


----------



## hack (5 Aug. 2008)

<3 übelst nice


----------



## habudab (6 Aug. 2008)

manchmal halt doch badeanzug > bikini


----------



## t3o1 (11 Aug. 2008)

schön


----------



## superpe (13 Aug. 2008)

Super! Hammer Pic!


----------



## wotanpride (16 Aug. 2008)

alt aber gut...


----------



## charly100w (17 Aug. 2008)

super bild


----------



## 7910Markus (17 Aug. 2008)

sieht geil aus


----------



## eagle8279 (17 Aug. 2008)

Sehr nett das ganze!


----------



## hawaiikai (18 Aug. 2008)

Super Bild! Danke


----------



## sven1602 (18 Aug. 2008)

Ja das nennt man Gewichtsoptiemierung der strömung willen


----------



## RELee (19 Aug. 2008)

heißes bild :thx: :thx:


----------



## Dschibi (19 Aug. 2008)

Geiles Bild:thx:


----------



## timberjack911 (20 Aug. 2008)

Verdammt, das ist wirklich knapp!!
:drip:


----------



## spin (20 Aug. 2008)

Der ist ja wie aufgemalt gibt es von sochen bilder den noch mehr ?


----------



## madmax2007 (20 Aug. 2008)

jaja, wirklich sehr knapp. Danke.


----------



## zibi (28 Aug. 2008)

oh mann,da sieht man fast alles!


----------



## heto (28 Aug. 2008)

wow, sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------



## HJD-59 (31 Aug. 2008)

Danke !!!!!!


----------



## autoklausi (5 Sep. 2008)

das ist aber wirklich ganz knapp


----------



## mark lutz (6 Sep. 2008)

sehr windschnittig die dame


----------



## Tozpi (8 Sep. 2008)

seeehr knapp aber schön fürs auge^^


----------



## karlchen (18 Sep. 2008)

Knapp,aber schön anzusehen


----------



## Aton (18 Sep. 2008)

ob das wohl ergonomische gründe hat  danke


----------



## harno (21 Sep. 2008)

Echt Super Frau und Foto!!


----------



## longjake (22 Sep. 2008)

Was für ein Anzug! Wer brauch da die heute gebräuchlichen Overalls?


----------



## Lucius28 (23 Sep. 2008)

ein riesen danke schön die frau ist einfachd er hammer


----------



## thhorbaldur (23 Sep. 2008)

Sehr nettes Bild, DANKE


----------



## Elric (2 Okt. 2008)

Tut da nichts weh?


----------



## powermarkus (3 Okt. 2008)

Ich hätte sie immer gerne mal splitternackt gesehen. Da hat der PLAYBOY echt eine Chance verpaßt!


----------



## G3GTSp (17 Okt. 2008)

klasse Frau tolles Bild


----------



## Piep (16 Mai 2009)

huiii

da schaut man gerne hin 

danke


----------



## balou (16 Mai 2009)

davon will ich mehr


----------



## DougHeffernan82 (17 Mai 2009)

holla  Vielen Dank.


----------



## baracus22 (17 Mai 2009)

thx


----------



## netta (17 Mai 2009)

Schneller schwimmen konnt se trotz dem Ding nicht


----------



## spitzweck (31 Mai 2009)

Joo, knapp. Danke


----------



## Billy68 (1 Juni 2009)

Knapp, aber schön


----------



## Donlupo (1 Juni 2009)

Das nenn ich mutig


----------



## Nipplepitcher (1 Juni 2009)

Katzun schrieb:


> hab da schon andere badeanzüge gesehen, glaub mir, da geht noch ne ganze ecke
> 
> :thx: dir



Zeig mallol6 lol5


----------



## calliporsche (1 Juni 2009)

geiler Body.
Danke


----------



## linx (1 Juni 2009)

thx


----------



## jocchen (1 Juni 2009)

sehr gelungen


----------



## Til239 (1 Juni 2009)

huiuiuiui das ist sehr ergonomisch


----------



## sauer (2 Juni 2009)

Danke für das g.... Bild


----------



## lulu66 (2 Juni 2009)

Das tut weh!


----------



## thomas1970 (7 Juni 2009)

nicht übel ;-)


----------



## gschmari (7 Juni 2009)

Da sage nochmal einer ein Badeanzug sei nicht sexy!


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 Juni 2009)

tja die franzi nicht mein typ aber trotzdem schön anzusehen danke dafür


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2009)

:thx: Kampfschwimmerin Franzi


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juni 2009)

Also, ich sag´jetzt einfach mal aus meiner persönlichen Lebenserfahrung: Als dieses Pic offenbar entstand hat sich da noch niemand erotische Gedanken bei gemacht - damals war die Bademode allgemein sehr körperbetont (siehe auch unter Oben Ohne). Damals hätte frau und man eher gesagt: "Pöh, nicht mal ein Bikini. Wie langweilig." Als erotisch fällt so ein Badeanzug erst auf, seit wieder diese kaiserzeitliche Bademode à la Wilhelm II. überall Einzug gehalten hat.


----------



## oettu (15 Juni 2009)

So macht Sport wirklich Spass!


----------



## aloistsche (15 Juni 2009)

toll


----------



## buier (15 Juni 2009)

daknapS schrieb:


> Da geht sicher noch wat



richtig


----------



## Ewald (16 Juni 2009)

Da geht noch was


----------



## Lekandos (24 Juni 2009)

sehr nice danke


----------



## babubabu9191 (11 Okt. 2009)

sexy


----------



## SabsiMarc (12 Okt. 2009)

super knapp


----------



## Dait (19 Okt. 2009)

rasiert


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Okt. 2009)

Natürlich. Und?


----------



## krieg1001 (4 Nov. 2009)

perfekte Schwimmfee. Danke!


----------



## hawkee (4 Nov. 2009)

richtig geil!!! schade, dass sie nicht mehr schwimmt...


----------



## pete* (4 Nov. 2009)

tolles bild, danke fürs posten


----------



## ratte (4 Nov. 2009)

nun gutlol5


----------



## sixkiller666 (7 Nov. 2009)

danke


----------



## neman64 (27 Jan. 2010)

Wenn man will geht es noch knapper.


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2010)

Spitze


----------



## cool.drive (28 Jan. 2010)

Ein schöner ... Ausschnitt kann auch entzücken!!


----------



## HERO36 (29 Jan. 2010)

das ist echt geil danke:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:

:laola2:


----------



## trebnitzer (29 Jan. 2010)

Da darf sie sich aber nicht mehr groß bewegen, sonst...!


----------



## Fox (30 Jan. 2010)

Das Bild kannte ich auch noch nicht, danke fürs posten


----------



## ninuka (30 Jan. 2010)

Merci für die knappe Begegnung.


----------



## SchwabeNo1 (30 Jan. 2010)

danke


----------



## Boru (30 Jan. 2010)

lecker


----------



## ich999999 (4 Feb. 2010)

rutsch!!!


----------



## bobat (8 Feb. 2010)

Ja, ja die Franzi ist ne Hübsche


----------



## starkermann (12 Feb. 2010)

woll`n wir wetten??


----------



## Jacket1975 (12 Feb. 2010)

Hammer !! Vielen Dank !!:thumbup:


----------



## mdorow (13 Feb. 2010)

Bissl größer und das erste dürfte nen fake sein


----------



## bauchnusti (13 Feb. 2010)

bis zum mikro-bikini könnte man sicher noch 95% vom stoff wegschneiden.

super bild , danke !


----------



## mdorow (13 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fake*

Fake



Original




Glaube das das zweite echt ist


----------



## brohltaler (18 Feb. 2010)

sehr schön....


----------



## geierwalli1 (18 Feb. 2010)

nettes bild. danke schön


----------



## estefania (19 Feb. 2010)

hat bestimmt schon viel abbekommen das bild


----------



## estefania (19 Feb. 2010)

hat bestimmt schon viel abbekommen -das bild


----------



## spairos65 (19 Feb. 2010)

schoene frau


----------



## celeber11 (19 Feb. 2010)

Sagenhaft, was es nicht alles gibt. Danke dafür


----------



## gunheart (22 Feb. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> hab da schon andere badeanzüge gesehen, glaub mir, da geht noch ne ganze ecke
> 
> :thx: dir



schön


----------



## BigSnick (22 Feb. 2010)

sehr schon vielen dank


----------



## misterburnz (27 Apr. 2010)

geht noch knapper


----------



## nick12 (29 Apr. 2010)

Ein Traum diese Frau , Danke!


----------



## flr21 (30 Apr. 2010)

wahnsinn. boahh


----------



## winston123 (30 Apr. 2010)

:thx: Jaja...weniger ist manchmal mehr...vorallem in dem Fall...


----------



## edcrack (30 Apr. 2010)

holla die waldfee...


----------



## Vantasy (7 Sep. 2010)

zumindest in der BikiniZone rasiert


----------



## Kawa99 (7 Sep. 2010)

Echt HEIß unsere Franzi...


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Sep. 2010)

:thx:


----------



## hansi 10 (8 Sep. 2010)

Da hat der Stoff so gerade gereicht. (Schade)


----------



## wicked (8 Sep. 2010)

Aal glatt


----------



## detlev (8 Sep. 2010)

Donnerlittich


----------



## armin (8 Sep. 2010)

toll :thx:


----------



## gaze33 (8 Sep. 2010)

sehr schön thx


----------



## Mustang83 (8 Sep. 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Presley (16 Sep. 2010)

maierchen schrieb:


> Noch Knapper geht wirklich nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



:thumbup:


----------



## herdenk (16 Sep. 2010)

Tolle Figur, nettes Mädel Danke


----------



## CarlCube (18 Sep. 2010)

Oh, I got wet...


----------



## alfrednmnn (26 Sep. 2010)

Die liebe Franzi, danke!


----------



## berki (27 Sep. 2010)

MIT DIESER SUPER SUPER HEISSEN FRAU WÜRDE ICH SOOOO GERNE MAL IN DEN POOL 
STEIGEN!!!!!!
DANKE FÜR DAS WUNDERSCHÖNE CAP VON FRANZI UND BITTE BITTE VIEL VIEL MEHR 
VON IHR!!!!!!
berki


----------



## labersack (27 Sep. 2010)

ganz schön heiss


----------



## quwadis (16 Jan. 2011)

danke


----------



## sasvick (13 März 2011)

Da sieht man doch die Spalte - oder geht die Phantasie mit mir durch?


----------



## grummelgriesgram66 (13 März 2011)

thx


----------



## oler3976 (13 März 2011)

zuerst mal danke.
aber das gibt es noch in etwas anderer farbgebung. irgendwo hab ich das. und dazu gelesen, dass eines ein fake und das andere echt sein soll- werd mal nachsehen und das zum vergleichen posten.


----------



## oldcrow75 (14 März 2011)

:WOW: ohne badeanzug wäre es noch besser:drip:


maierchen schrieb:


> Noch Knapper geht wirklich nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## knutschi (14 März 2011)

Die Frau ist und bleibt ein Hammer!


----------



## langbier (15 März 2011)

Super


----------



## withashark (8 Apr. 2011)

Na ist doch ganz logisch,
beim Schwimmen bewegt man doch die Beine immer auf und ab.
Da arbeitet sich der Badeanzug eben in jede Falte ein!
Danke dir für das heizzzzzzze Bild.


----------



## alextrix (8 Apr. 2011)

nein...noch knapper geht wirklich nicht


----------



## tkoch21776 (8 Apr. 2011)

pepe80 schrieb:


> wow das
> war echt knapp



ich finds gut a bissl wäre noch gegangen


----------



## xxx80 (14 Apr. 2011)

so knapp wie der Anzug ist hätte sie ihn auch gleich weg lassen können


----------



## Michel-Ismael (15 Apr. 2011)

wow!
Danke.


----------



## henx (17 Apr. 2011)

danke.


----------



## zebulon (17 Apr. 2011)

Danke! Geil! Aber vermutlich ein Fake.


----------



## hirnknall (17 Apr. 2011)

Katzun schrieb:


> > Noch Knapper geht wirklich nicht!
> 
> 
> hab da schon andere badeanzüge gesehen, glaub mir, da geht noch ne ganze ecke
> ...



Allerdings engel09


----------



## schnuschnu (17 Apr. 2011)

Knapp und schön-Danke:WOW:


----------



## misterburnz (17 Apr. 2011)

war echt knapp


----------



## thomas555 (23 Apr. 2011)

sehr gut


----------



## rahavt00 (23 Apr. 2011)

Super Bild, Vielen Dank


----------



## maddaphakka (2 Mai 2011)

definitiv überall rasiert


----------



## hansi189 (2 Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## scorpi34 (2 Mai 2011)

funtastic


----------



## mpahlx (21 Dez. 2011)

So gefaellt sie mir am besten !


----------



## w12228v (17 Jan. 2012)

Wo sind die zeiten hin????


----------



## 1969er (18 Jan. 2012)

Einfach gut. :thumbup:
Hat jemand mehr davon ?


----------



## playway (23 Feb. 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kunigunde (23 Feb. 2012)

Super erwischt! 

Danke


----------



## Yarrid (27 Feb. 2012)

Als ob sie dadurch schneller schwimmen kann, hmmm


----------



## wolf1958 (28 Feb. 2012)

Knapper wäre schon Porno


----------



## Boris_g (28 Feb. 2012)

wow, nicht schlecht.

Das ist mttlerweile ne echte MILF


----------



## scorpi34 (28 Feb. 2012)

nice


----------



## xoliver (29 Feb. 2012)

maierchen schrieb:


> Noch Knapper geht wirklich nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



kanz schön knapp ;-)


----------



## klappstuhl (2 März 2012)

Ja ja was für ein schönes Silberfischchen...  Danke!


----------



## esprit1100 (1 Apr. 2012)

So ist's recht  Bloß nicht zu warm anziehen...

Schankedön!


----------



## 6Kev94 (3 Apr. 2012)

bei der guten rasur geht noch wat,danke


----------



## Heischi (24 Aug. 2012)

Einfach nur geil...:thx:


----------



## frosch9999 (24 Aug. 2012)

hot hot


----------



## Jone (24 Aug. 2012)

:drip:


----------



## rotmarty (24 Aug. 2012)

Die Spaltenqueen!!!


----------



## funnysusanne (24 Aug. 2012)

maierchen schrieb:


> Noch Knapper geht wirklich nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



sehr sexy


----------



## champus8 (30 Aug. 2012)

Na echt lecker. Blank rasiert, wie unschwer zu erkennen. Die Schamis schauen ja halb raus.


----------



## fsk1899 (30 Aug. 2012)

sexy


----------



## Blacky2481 (30 Sep. 2012)

n1 woman ! 

thx4post


----------



## PLuna (30 Sep. 2012)

bisschen knapper würde schon noch gehen


----------



## xxmaverik (30 Sep. 2012)

Echt super Beitrag..


----------



## derthork (30 Sep. 2012)

Also ich finde sie sehr sexy:thumbup:


----------



## henx (30 Sep. 2012)

macht heut keiner mehr, solche Fotos - schade!


----------



## Rotbenzi (30 Sep. 2012)

Aus der Ente Franzi ist ein Wunderschöner Schwan geworden, oder


----------



## Naumenko (30 Sep. 2012)

Wunderbar


----------



## tomwerner (20 Dez. 2012)

Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht. :thx:


----------



## fox1337 (20 Dez. 2012)

sieht geil aus:thx:


----------



## Tissa (20 Dez. 2012)

Ist das knapp.


----------



## gaddaf (20 Dez. 2012)

Wow - DANKE!


----------



## Undakova (20 Dez. 2012)

Das ist ja fast Körperverletzung..... Richtig schön


----------



## kuchenbäcker (21 Dez. 2012)

wirklich knapp


----------



## ossy (23 Dez. 2012)

Wenn man es tragen kann ...


----------



## hermann_schlange (2 Jan. 2013)

Die kann's tragen. Danke


----------



## watcha (2 Jan. 2013)

muss beim Schwimmen ja auch jeder Widerstand vermieden werden


----------



## Konan76 (3 Jan. 2013)

Das ist aber war


----------



## mister456 (5 Jan. 2013)

da geht noch einiges :thx:


----------



## Celica (12 Jan. 2013)

Toll!

Sehr schade, dass wir sowas nicht mehr sehen werden..


----------



## harry25257 (14 Jan. 2013)

eine augenweide leider werden die anzüge heute immer länger


----------



## maximo1 (14 Jan. 2013)

Knapp ist doch schön sehr schön sogar


----------



## crazyfor (15 Jan. 2013)

das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## rastamotte (9 Mai 2013)

Einfach eine hammer Frau!:thx:


----------



## bruno14 (7 Sep. 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten !


----------



## rubio123 (7 Sep. 2013)

vom feinsten


----------



## hozzymhxx (11 Sep. 2013)

ganz ohne wäre noch besser.


----------



## tmadaxe (21 Nov. 2013)

Sie könnte ihn zum Beispiel zwischen die Lippen ziehen ...


----------



## hansi187 (22 Juli 2014)

Hat jemand die Bilder von ihr aus der fhm?


----------



## Tomiboy (25 Juli 2014)

sehr sexy :thx:


----------



## gurke92 (25 Juli 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## picard (26 Juli 2014)

FRANZI ist eine tolle Frau


----------



## achim203 (26 Juli 2014)

sehhhhhr knapp :thx:


----------



## alex71321 (21 Aug. 2014)

Bitte noch knapper


----------



## nullzweinull (29 Aug. 2014)

Sehr schön thx


----------



## hornet (2 Sep. 2014)

Seeeeeehr seeeehr geil.
Die ist schon ne heiße !!! (gewesen)


----------



## malu335 (6 Sep. 2014)

Am Knappesten!!!


----------



## Sabine89 (6 Sep. 2014)

Findet ihr das so schön und geschmacksvoll ?


----------



## Larrington (18 Okt. 2014)

sehr knapp = sehr lecker


----------



## hasil (20 Okt. 2014)

Viel zu viel Stoff!


----------



## dada01 (20 Okt. 2014)

Noch nicht knapp genug!


----------



## Lutsche (15 Feb. 2015)

danke dafür, das Bild kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Bockisch (20 Feb. 2015)

:thx: hammer bild


----------



## markw (1 März 2015)

nicht schlecht ein bisschen mehr noch franzi


----------



## mcde (7 März 2015)

Wahnsinn Danke für den Post !


----------



## panter50 (8 März 2015)

aber schön


----------



## Devil81 (9 März 2015)

Borat, oder was😂


----------



## stefan_r (7 Apr. 2015)

Sehr knapp 

:thx:


----------



## Falke01 (12 Mai 2021)

Ich muss schwimmen


----------

